# We Are All Doomed!!!!



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Was watching TV with the kiddies and a comercial came on TV. Turbo Snake. Never call a plumnber again for a simple hair call at the bathroom sink. That thing looked silly:blink:...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It wont sell, Billy Mays is Dead RIP


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Billy Mays may be dead but Sully is on the point! :laughing:
At least post a link for the pos...
So we know what the hell you're talking about!

http://www.turbosnake.com/Default.asp?tcode=pi8&tag=google&gclid=CP779urm-ZsCFSIuagodQw7b_Q&bhcp=1


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

"But wait! Call now and well double the offer"

Hey make a commercial model and i want one.


----------



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I love them, when the HO can not succeed and calls you, take it from him( and use ur imagination from here):whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

A Zip-It strip from Lowes does the same thing and it costs less than $2.00.

And it does work. :yes:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh ya! I don't know about you but I am gonna order 10 of them just for the peel and stick strips!!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just seen these at the Ace hardware the other day. They call them Dragon snake but the exact same thing. Selling them for a buck fifty each.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll just find those kinked up and tossed in the same corner as the $10.00 hand cranks. Along with the 2-4 bottles of draino. :laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*great for business*

when they try this and it doesn't work. then they try to ruin their drains with weird chemicals. plus eat the finish off tubs, lavs and kitchen sinks. then and only then they call me. my customers plug the line before they call me. breid..........


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Just saw the ad for that garbage. What a joke.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

i love any POS contraption for a DIY.


----------

